# hahaha ebay is so geil!



## veritas (21 Juli 2010)

hahahahahaaaaaaaa

http://cgi.ebay.de/Projekt-Motor-Wi...Item&pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item4cee9f9ef3


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juli 2010)

der Bieter sucht noch Sponsoren, das könntest du doch wohl machen


----------



## mariob (21 Juli 2010)

*ACK*
Der sollte sich erstmal ne Tüte Deutsch kaufen*ROFL*.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## veritas (21 Juli 2010)

Hahahaaa

was kostet dasd an Einstellungsgebühren?

Hahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jan (21 Juli 2010)

Es wird hier ja das Projekt angeboten.

Ich würde mal gerne einen Funktionierenden Prototyp sehen.


----------



## Senator42 (22 Juli 2010)

laut Google hat der einen
  Handel mit Hard und Software
und nun auch einen
  Handel mit IDEEN.

da müsst ich doch glatt mal rüberfahren und mir den Laden angucken 

das ganze erinnert mich an das Produkt: "SoftRam" ! 
oder "dehydriertes Wasser"


----------



## tnt369 (22 Juli 2010)

scheint ein ähnliches prinzip wie bei den stirling motoren zu sein.
mich erstaunt der angegebene wirkungsgrad. wie er auf diesen hohen
wert kommt wird aber nirgens beschrieben. ich halte diesen für unrealistisch. sollte der wert stimmen, währe diese maschine eine
sensation!
(typ. wirkungsgrad von wärmemaschinen 10-40%)


----------



## argv_user (22 Juli 2010)

Ich würde ja mal darauf tippen, dass hier ein Witzbold einen eBay-Account gehackt hat.

Oh: bitte entschuldigt meine lange Leitung.


----------



## Mr.Spok (23 Juli 2010)

*Jaja Ebay*

Verstehe auch nicht wie man so viel für eine Pappschachtel ausgeben kann: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170514483491&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT .


mfG Jan


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Juli 2010)

Mr.Spok schrieb:


> Verstehe auch nicht wie man so viel für eine Pappschachtel ausgeben kann: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170514483491&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT .
> 
> 
> mfG Jan


 



> Ein durch erfolgreiche Ersteigerung zustande gekommener Kaufvertrag kann nicht wieder rückgänig gemacht werden.
> Der Käufer ist verpflichtet, sich vor Abgabe eines Gebotes alle für ihn relevante Infos zu besorgen und evtl. Unklarheiten zu beseitigen. Kein Iphone, nur die Originalverpackung wird in dieser Auktion ersteigert !!
> Ich hafte nicht für Missverständnisse oder Fehlinterpretationen, die sich aus dem Nicht-lesen oder Nicht Abklären der von mir gemachten Angaben ergeben !


 

Es steht zwar alles im Kleingedruckten drin aber trotzdem möchte ich Markus erlöeben wenn er so etwas ersteigert


----------



## Jan (23 Juli 2010)

Mr.Spok schrieb:


> Verstehe auch nicht wie man so viel für eine Pappschachtel ausgeben kann: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170514483491&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT .
> 
> 
> mfG Jan


 

Wie viel wurde denn für die Schachtel bezahlt?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Juli 2010)

als ich geschaut habe stand das Ding bei 230€ .... ich denke (und hoffe) Ebay hat das Angebot entfernt


----------



## Mr.Spok (24 Juli 2010)

*Artikel entfernt*

Das Angebot wurde glücklicherweise entfernt, aber der hier hats geschaft:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120598354859&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Allerdings ist die Artikelbeschreibung nicht so ausführlich ;-).

mfg Jan


----------



## Rudi (25 Juli 2010)

Solche Leute sollte man mit den Fingern in den Schraubstock spannen.
Die halten ich für besonders schlau und wimmern dann bei der Abrechnung.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (29 Juli 2010)

Mr.Spok schrieb:


> Das Angebot wurde glücklicherweise entfernt, aber der hier hats geschaft:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120598354859&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, der Käufer hat es noch nicht bekommen, da der Verkäufer noch 100 % positive Bewertungen hat. *ROFL*

Aber mal ganz ehrlich... selbst wenn das iPhone mit angeboten worden wäre, hätte ich da keine 300 € für bezahlt...


----------



## waldy (3 August 2010)

Hi,
und bei Autoverkauf bei Ebay in Beschreibung stand:


> Auspuff ist ein bisschen Undicht


dann Später es war folgende Text eingefügt:


> habe Ursache gefunden, da zwischen fehlt Kat am Auspuffanlage


Ich denke bei fehlende Kat in Auspuffanlage - es würde wie eine Traktor imitieren .
gruß


----------

